
Save Domain Privacy: Respect Our Privacy. Don't Expose WHOIS Data - vxNsr
https://www.respectourprivacy.com/?next=email
======
vxNsr
You can submit a public (?) comment here: [https://www.icann.org/public-
comments/2013-whois-accuracy-sp...](https://www.icann.org/public-
comments/2013-whois-accuracy-spec-review-2015-05-14-en) using the "submit a
comment" link on the left.

If you want to leave a message call the washington office and navigate the
phone menu to reach the ICANN contact in charge of this issue. (I'm being
intentionally vague because that is a person's voicemail after all)

